# Prozessorinstallation+Kühler



## k-otyx (3. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem ein neuen Prozessor mit kühler gekauft (Athlon XP 2800+).
Den Prozessor auf Mainboard zu setzen war ja einfach aber ich komme mit kühler irgedwie nicht zurecht. Die Klammer mit der er befästigt werden soll, soll ja angeblich (so steht es inder Beschreibung) nicht symmetrisch sein, also gerade, doch die klammer bei mir ist gerade, kann ich ihn trotzdem so richtig befestigen (ich hoffe ihr versteht überhaupt was ich meine )

Und dann hab ich bei der befästigung auch noch das Wärmeleitpad etwas beschädigt, es ist an 2 ecken leicht abgekratzt. Kann ich es trotzdem noch verwenden? Wenn nicht  kann ich neue Wärmeleitpaßte einfach darüberstreichen oder muss ich das pad erst vollkomm abmachen

greetz k-otyx


----------



## server (3. März 2004)

Hi,

Bei meinem Kühler waren zwei Klammern dabei, eine für AMD und eine für Pentium.
Du musst den Bügel erst auf einer Seite einhängen und dann auf der anderen hinunterdrücken und ebenfalls einhängen. Auf welcher Seite du ihn  besser zuerst einhängst wirst du eh merken.

Naja, es ist nicht gerade das Beste, die Wärmeleitpaste zu verwischen, aber durch den Druck, den der Kühler auf die CPU ausübt sollte sich der Rest verteilen, wenn nicht zuviel abgetragen wurde.

Ich habe schon ein paar alte CPUs zerlegt, da war die Wärmeleitpaste durch das hohe Alter quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, und die Rechner sind trotzdem noch gegangen.

Falls du etwas Paste noch zu Hause hast, würde ich sie rauf geben, aber extra neue kaufen würde ich nicht.


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Pass auf dass du den Kühler nicht falschrum montierst sonst wird die CPU zu warm auf einer Seite des Kühlers müsste eine einkerbung sein die muss Richtung Socket zeigen


----------

